# 1972 VW Super Beetle Install



## tmcdade (Jul 4, 2009)

My goal in this build is mainly SQ, although I know it’s not top of the line, and this is my first install, so it’s not going to be anything too extravagant. I’d like to hear everyone’s opinions and advice as I go, but remember, this is my first build, so take it easy on me guys  I’m in college right now, so the build is just little by little as I have free time, until the weather improves and until school ends in May, when I’ll have more time to spend on this.

Headunit - Pioneer DEH-P600UB
Front Comp Set - Polk SR5250
2 Channel Comp Amp - Alpine PDX 2.150
Sub - Alpine 12” Type X SWX-1243D 
Mono Sub Amp – Alpine PDX 1.600

I finally got the headunit installed today, and ordered the PDX 2.150. At the moment, I’m putting the dynamat on the fiberglass kick panels where the comps will be mounted. I’m putting it on the back of the kicks, and I’ll be putting a layer on the body panel under where the kicks will be installed. Do you guys think I should deaden side of the kicks the carpet will be covering, or just the back side?

I’ll post pics later tonight


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Interesting. I have '73 Super myself, but there are too many things need to do _before_ the audio 
Post pics brother


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Two words: Alternator Upgrade! 

Jay


----------



## tmcdade (Jul 4, 2009)

Oh yeah, forgot to mention that the car has been completely rewired, the alternator upgraded to 95 Amps, which was the largest I could find, and a 4ga Big 3 upgrade. Thanks for the reminder Jay


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

NP. My first car was a '70 std. and it had like a 25amp _generator._
Back then I didn't know anything about upgrades like alternators and power wires and grounds, even tho I had a decent understanding of how things worked. I had a sony XM-4040 running 3 channel to some Rat Shack components and an Orion XTR10 in 1 cub sealed firing up at the rear window.
Sounded pretty good, but if I beat on it the "Gen" light would flicker. 

Looking forward to pics.

Jay


----------



## tmcdade (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah, I originally had a generator, but when I rewired, I figured it made the most sense to just go ahead and convert to a high amp alternator because of my stereo plans. I'm still up in the air on my sub box size. I can fit up to a 1.84 Cu ft box. I had a rear-firing ported box that size designed for me by PWK, but I'm not sure if I want to go ported or use that design yet. Here are a few quick HU pics:


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

tmcdade said:


> Yeah, I originally had a generator, but when I rewired, I figured it made the most sense to just go ahead and convert to a high amp alternator because of my stereo plans. I'm still up in the air on my sub box size. I can fit up to a 1.84 Cu ft box. I had a rear-firing ported box that size designed for me by PWK, but I'm not sure if I want to go ported or use that design yet. Here are a few quick HU pics:


Please post pics of everything! I love those beetles


----------



## tmcdade (Jul 4, 2009)

Here are a few exterior shots. I haven't taken any in a while. Hopefully it'll be nice enough to detail it again next weekend. 

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3270146


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I don't know if you ever check it out, but over at Volksrods.com, there is a guy who is building a later super (with the curved windshield.) It's chopped, suicide doors, widened fenders, oval (53-57) roof section, ragtop, and an Oval dash.
Should be pretty sweet when it's done. IIRC, it's blue and white too...

Also, not sure how much of an enthusiast you are, but on many forums, supers are referred to as "Fat Chicks." 

Jay


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Nice looking car. Keep posting up the pics. Install looks good so far.


----------



## tmcdade (Jul 4, 2009)

My amp arrived yesterday, with a birthsheet stating 180 amps per channel  I've started on the amp rack, working with 1/2" baltic birch. Here are a few pictures of what I'm considering for the layout. It makes it a little more difficult to decide without the other amp, which I won't be purchasing for a while, but I've done my best to take into consideration ease of wiring, and I've tried to come up with what I thought would look cleanest. Once everything is mounted, it will be somewhat like a false floor I suppose, with another sheet of baltic birch on top, with plexi windows and covers to hide the amps when desired. 

Oh, btw, the cardboard is just to take the place of the HD radio adapter and PDX 1.600 until they're installed

Suggestions are welcome


----------



## funkalicious (Oct 8, 2007)

Man this takes me back! I had a '69 with Pyle 6X9s in the rear off a Concord amp and a funky 1/2 din eq in the glovebox and thought I was the shiznit:laugh:! The horn loading effect on these (and Porsche 911s) is pretty impressive.


----------



## tmcdade (Jul 4, 2009)

Well I finally finished out the semester and started getting some more work done on the amp rack. I have spacer blocks to cut for the xovers and dist block to bring it up closer to the plexiglass, up to the level of the amp. By sunday, my goal is to cut the spacer blocks, drill the mounting holes for the amp, drill the holes for the grommets, coat the whole rack in bedliner, and cut the sides and top, maybe get the vinyl laid. Eventually there will be a plexiglass window over each of the components on the rack with blue led backlighting. I got some black and white vinyl from a small upholstery shop in town that was going out of business. Originally I was going to buy carbon fiber vinyl, but I couldn't pass up the prices. The vinyl was originally $15/yd, and I got 2 yards for $10. Depending on how I like it, I may still switch to the carbon fiber vinyl. We'll see


----------



## tmcdade (Jul 4, 2009)

Got one side kick area deadened today. Try to ignore the bad repair job; it works for now, someday I'll go back and make it look a little better. So not much progress today, but I wanted to post a few pics of what little I did accomplish. Unfortunately, it's supposed to rain until Wednesday now, so it's probably going to be the weekend before I can deaden the other side kick area :mean:


----------



## Mahna Mahna (Mar 2, 2008)

Any Updates.


----------



## tmcdade (Jul 4, 2009)

Not much real progress, but here's what I have so far

















I'm nearly done, just need to spray it with bedliner, then wrap it in vinyl, and route out the openings for the top peice. I created a problem for myself when I made those boxes for the amps and everything. Because of the right angles all around, I'm going to have to try to figure out what to do to be able to wrap it. It's pretty simple, but I don't think it's bad for being my first ever real woodworking project



























These actually look pretty decent in the car for being prefab. The speakers are just sitting there in the pics. Once I get the check I'm waiting for, I can get a set of rings to finally get the speakers mounted. Not having a router sucks

I'm trying to finish up my techflexing too this weekend


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

the kickpanel area on these sb's was built for component drivers!! NICE!


----------



## tmcdade (Jul 4, 2009)

sydmonster said:


> the kickpanel area on these sb's was built for component drivers!! NICE!


My only wish is that I had room for 6.5's in the kicks, but if I make my own at some point, I could still accomplish that. For now I just wanted to have some music. I've been driving this car without any music for a year now :disappointed: I have to agree though, I think they'll look great once I get them all done, and I haven't lost any foot room either



dohcser said:


> good project


Thanks man


----------



## tmcdade (Jul 4, 2009)

Just another one of my mini-updates here. 

Took some wood filler and smoothed a few things over, and instead of my original vinyl plan, I tried out a texture paint from Rustoleum. I'm not sure how much I like it, but it's done, and I can always go back and vinyl over it if I want later. It doesn't photograph well, but either do I :laugh:. Got the grommets I was waiting for today. Terminal strips are installed as well.














































I'm working on the wiring tonight, getting it all mounted, and the remaining wires techflexed, etc. I hope to have it done by the end of the weekend. Once that's done I can get everything mounted for good.

And just a few shots of the deadening job I did a week or 2 ago. This is where the sub will go eventually.


----------



## chilisport (May 26, 2010)

Awesome so far! I'm interested in hearing how the Polks sound running passive off the PDX. Well done!


----------



## jorona1 (Dec 6, 2008)

Subscribed... Sweet! Got to see the rest


----------



## Bugs78 (May 14, 2010)

74 standard owner here.


subsribed for moral support, and to get ideas.

Im a new carb, master cylinder, narrowed beam and set of bumpers away from starting my stereo install.


----------



## tmcdade (Jul 4, 2009)

chilisport said:


> Awesome so far! I'm interested in hearing how the Polks sound running passive off the PDX. Well done!


Thanks, and that makes two of us  I didn't get to hear the SR's before I bought them. Nobody around here seems to carry much higher end stuff, other than a hertz dealer that I just found out about. I'll be sure to post the result soon



jorona1 said:


> Subscribed... Sweet! Got to see the rest


Thank you  Hopefully things are going to start moving faster for me. I'm sprinting towards the finish, hoping to be done by the 9th, in time for a car show the next day. I won't be participating, but it's about an hour drive, and I'd really like some music for the first time since I've had the car 



Bugs78 said:


> 74 standard owner here.
> 
> 
> subsribed for moral support, and to get ideas.
> ...


Been there man (other than the narrowed beam; although I do have plans for lowering the front 1-2"). Nice to see fellow owners here. Hope I can help out in the idea dept.


----------



## tmcdade (Jul 4, 2009)

Alright..Progress thus far this week has been focused on finishing the amp rack and getting it wrapped in vinyl. I just finished it about 30 minutes ago, and took a few pics while the contact cement is drying. That means the amp rack is done other than the lid which can wait until I get this in the car, which I'm hoping to have done by the end of this weekend. I think the pics are pretty self-explanatory, but if you have questions, ask


----------



## funkalicious (Oct 8, 2007)

Nicely done!


----------



## tmcdade (Jul 4, 2009)

Thank you  I don't think it turned out too badly especially considering it was my first time ever really doing any woodworking or vinyl. I'll be sure to get some pictures of it installed this weekend. I think it's gonna make more sense to everyone then


----------



## tmcdade (Jul 4, 2009)

These pics were all taken 4 months ago, just never took the time to upload them. Once it warms up, the carpet will be reinstalled

I'm not satisfied with the amp rack I made, and I'm changing my plan to a single amp setup using an Alpine PDX-F6 to power both the comps and the sub, so the amp rack will be redesigned as the weather improves

Just ordered my TC Sounds Epic 10" (TC Sounds Epic 10" DVC Subwoofer | Parts-Express.com) as well, to be mounted in a rear deck shelf I'm working on right now in my spare time. The sub, box, and shelf will all be completed by the time the weather is nice enough to install everything, if all goes as planned









Turns out I had water coming into the car and going underneath the carpet every time I hit a puddle, starting some rust. Used some silicone to stop the leak

Not a permanent fix, but I bought a few cans of spray-on bedliner and coated the floorboards and the kick panel area for good measure. The wires along the drivers side are now wrapped in Techflex F6, although not shown in the pics - very cool stuff btw, although a little on the expensive side. Looks better than normal plastic wire loom though, imo.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

very nice mate, very nice


----------



## crzygosu87 (Dec 1, 2010)

Love the work! Seeing as how well the previous amprack turned out, can't wait to see the new one!


----------



## Black2003SE (Nov 25, 2009)

nice....have any pics with the amp rack as it sits inside the car?
that bedliner definitely did a good job on the floor


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm curiouse about those speakers, i really like polk's sr subs, i never heard their sr comps, but they looked very nice. pricey too.


----------



## tmcdade (Jul 4, 2009)

eviling said:


> very nice mate, very nice


Thanks man 



crzygosu87 said:


> Love the work! Seeing as how well the previous amprack turned out, can't wait to see the new one!


And thank you! I liked it until I put it into the car and realized how out of proportion it was. Second version will be new and improved though 



Black2003SE said:


> nice....have any pics with the amp rack as it sits inside the car?
> that bedliner definitely did a good job on the floor











There's nothing really wrong with it, it's just too obtrusive and out of proportion, and plus it was built with 2 amps in mind. I never even bothered cutting the top for it b/c I knew I wasn't satisfied. The new one will be overtop the spare as a false floor, along the same lines as Bing's installs, with a plexi window, etc. While I'm building the new one, I'll be sure to clean up the trunk, spray it with bedliner, and clean up those wires though. The extra 50lbs the current rack weighs really helps with winter traction  I'm glad I decided to use that bedliner though, it's holding up well



eviling said:


> I'm curiouse about those speakers, i really like polk's sr subs, i never heard their sr comps, but they looked very nice. pricey too.


I love them, but I didn't realize how loud the inside of the car really was until I bought them  Looking back, I probably shouldn't have spent so much on them given that, while driving, you can't hear all the amazing detail they're capable of. Just sitting in the car with the engine off listening, though, I couldn't be happier. They're not at all harsh like some speakers. I've never heard so much detail in my music before, although I don't have many opportunities to hear high end speakers where I'm at. If I'd finish the sound deadening and put down some Luxury Liner Pro, I'm sure it'd help quite a bit.
My original plan was to go with the SR sub too, but I changed my mind and decided to keep things more simple, and the SR wants way more power than I'll have with the F6, plus it wants a bigger box than I had in mind. The Epic should be a monster though, with 23mm xmax


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

All of that in the front trunk and you are putting the sub in the back? 
Plenty of room up front there...


----------



## tmcdade (Jul 4, 2009)

Wesayso said:


> All of that in the front trunk and you are putting the sub in the back?
> Plenty of room up front there...


I haven't completely ruled it out, but a few things keep holding me back.

If I go with my plan of putting it behind the rear seat, I can completely hide it from view, making it less likely to be stolen, and I rarely use that space anyway, yet 75% of the space behind the seat will still be useable if I need it. I'm also not sure how much of the sound would be lost if I place it in the trunk









My plan for the shelf/sub/box was something close to this, except covered in black unbacked carpet (with no grill), and the sub box mounted directly to the shelf.

I'm still giving both ideas some thought, neither has been completely ruled out

*Credit to Maimas13 from thesamba.com forum for the photo


----------



## DJSPANKY (Dec 15, 2009)

Looks good, but how hard is it to make those tight turns with the wire? Nice job


----------



## jace314 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey TMC, what are you using the relay for? Just for remote turn on for the amp, or are you doing some lights or fans?
Just curious...
Thanks


----------



## tmcdade (Jul 4, 2009)

DJSPANKY said:


> Looks good, but how hard is it to make those tight turns with the wire? Nice job


Thanks, and the wire is pretty flexible. It's not bent 90 degrees, but as far as I could get it to go without putting a lot of strain on it. The screw-down zip ties keep the wire pretty much where it's at. Over the next few days, I'll see if I can get a good shot of the whole rack, it's just too cold out right now



jace314 said:


> Hey TMC, what are you using the relay for? Just for remote turn on for the amp, or are you doing some lights or fans?
> Just curious...
> Thanks


The relay is just powering the remote turn on for the amp right now. I had planned on running both amps' remote wires, plus a few led strips that were going to line the plexi on the lid, but that's not going to come until the rack is rebuilt now


----------



## tmcdade (Jul 4, 2009)

Got a few new things in the mail today from Parts Express 









Carpet and binding posts for the shelf and box. The carpet was more like cabinet carpet than I expected. I guess I was thinking more of automotive carpet. I may end up exchanging the carpet if it doesn't grow on me


















My attempt at a size reference. I knew it would be pretty massive for a 10, but even with that expectation, I was surprised when I first opened the box


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

tmcdade said:


> I love them, but I didn't realize how loud the inside of the car really was until I bought them  Looking back, I probably shouldn't have spent so much on them given that, while driving, you can't hear all the amazing detail they're capable of. Just sitting in the car with the engine off listening, though, I couldn't be happier. They're not at all harsh like some speakers. I've never heard so much detail in my music before, although I don't have many opportunities to hear high end speakers where I'm at. If I'd finish the sound deadening and put down some Luxury Liner Pro, I'm sure it'd help quite a bit.
> My original plan was to go with the SR sub too, but I changed my mind and decided to keep things more simple, and the SR wants way more power than I'll have with the F6, plus it wants a bigger box than I had in mind. The Epic should be a monster though, with 23mm xmax


that's a shame, those tweets probobly pruduce some nice highs, i can only immagine their like what? 1 1\2" pretty beefy. I was considering em for awhile my self with my pdx amp, because its hard to find a good 4 ohm comp set with 150 rms :mean: not to many out their (in my genraly price range xD ) but yeah i ended up with the jbl 608's my self, maybe you should look into them, they can be had on ebay for around 230. woofer had some recert. sets up for 200$ not to long ago too, and their INCREDIBLE speakers, i love mine, i'm stepping up the 660's soon  which is their top dog right now, their pretty tits wild.


----------



## Eljosh (Sep 29, 2010)

Thats a awsome build man. The amp rack/box, is sweet. back when I was restoring my 72 Super Beetle, I was planning on putting an Epic in it as well. 
And are you going to put a top on the amp box? it'd be a great way to hide stuff, but would the amp over heat in the a box, or does that depend more on the amp.


----------



## Splitty (Jan 24, 2011)

Keep the sub behind the rear seats, I've done this in a quite a few Bugs and the results are great! :laugh:
Nice tidy job 
Looking forward to the final results


----------



## tmcdade (Jul 4, 2009)

eviling said:


> that's a shame, those tweets probobly pruduce some nice highs, i can only immagine their like what? 1 1\2" pretty beefy. I was considering em for awhile my self with my pdx amp, because its hard to find a good 4 ohm comp set with 150 rms :mean: not to many out their (in my genraly price range xD ) but yeah i ended up with the jbl 608's my self, maybe you should look into them, they can be had on ebay for around 230. woofer had some recert. sets up for 200$ not to long ago too, and their INCREDIBLE speakers, i love mine, i'm stepping up the 660's soon  which is their top dog right now, their pretty tits wild.


I love the speakers, I just need to invest some more money in sound deadening. I just haven't spend a lot on deadening since at some point once I finish school, I plan on redoing some of the bodywork that was done, and don't want to have to rip out deadener, throwing away money. Every once in a while I see a few sets of SR's pop up on ebay for decent prices.



Eljosh said:


> Thats a awsome build man. The amp rack/box, is sweet. back when I was restoring my 72 Super Beetle, I was planning on putting an Epic in it as well.
> And are you going to put a top on the amp box? it'd be a great way to hide stuff, but would the amp over heat in the a box, or does that depend more on the amp.


Thanks man. I had planned on putting a top on it, but I'm just not satisfied with how it came out, so once it warms up enough again, I plan on moving the amp down overtop the spare tire and making a false floor instead. I don't crank up the volume too much, so I've never had a problem with heat, so I'm not really worried about that



Splitty said:


> Keep the sub behind the rear seats, I've done this in a quite a few Bugs and the results are great! :laugh:
> Nice tidy job
> Looking forward to the final results


Yeah, I've finally made up my mind to put it back there first, and then if I can't get it to sound how I'd like, maybe I'll move it to the front. Being in the cabin though, behind the back seat, the transfer function works in my favor. I'm ready for warmer weather - I can't wait to hear how this thing sounds. A sub with 23mm xmax, and cabin gain on my side, sounds like fun


----------



## DJSPANKY (Dec 15, 2009)

tmcdade said:


> Oh yeah, forgot to mention that the car has been completely rewired, the alternator upgraded to 95 Amps, which was the largest I could find, and a 4ga Big 3 upgrade. Thanks for the reminder Jay


Did you buy the alternator aftermarket or did you have a factory one re-wound, or is it a factory one from another vehicle? If aftermarket, got any contact information for it? Starting a VW dunebuggy, planning on 1 4 or 6 ch amp and some lighting- sure I'm going to need a beefed up alt. Thanks


----------



## tmcdade (Jul 4, 2009)

DJSPANKY said:


> Did you buy the alternator aftermarket or did you have a factory one re-wound, or is it a factory one from another vehicle? If aftermarket, got any contact information for it? Starting a VW dunebuggy, planning on 1 4 or 6 ch amp and some lighting- sure I'm going to need a beefed up alt. Thanks


I got mine here: http://www.kustom1warehouse.net/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AL82XKIT&CartID=1. I chose the 95 amp alt, and stainless strap options, and I think it came out to around $320. If I remember correctly, when I bought it about 2 years ago, I couldn't find too many out there, although I've noticed more popping up here and there lately. At least with them, you know what you're getting:


> If you choose to upgrade into a higher amperage alternator than stock, you will find that our higher amp alternators are rewound in USA using all new parts (nothing rebuilt). Rewinding the armature is the correct way to produce more amperage.


 I originally had a generator, so I needed the kit. If you have an alternator already (I think they started around '73), you could just order the alternator: http://www.kustom1warehouse.net/New_12_volt_alternators_for_VW_p/al82x.htm for $170

Looking back, if I had had an alternator core, and the stand, etc, I would've just gone to Ohio Generator, since it's literally just up the street from me, and probably had it rewound. I don't know whether that would've saved me any money in the long run or not.

Long story short though, I'm more than satisfied with my alt from Kustom1, and I've had a constant 14.1 volts since I installed mine (some of that might be attributed to the rewiring though). I don't have much running off of it yet, but I've had no dimming problems 

Hope it helps


----------



## jimp (Jul 12, 2009)

very nice work.


----------



## tmcdade (Jul 4, 2009)

Alright - now that I've got the old amp setup out of the car and sold, and just about everything for the new setup, it's time for the redesign! 

I've been searching for ideas, and I'm planning on a false floor above my spare, very similar to what Bing usually does. The closest thing to what I want is this:








I found this online and can't remember where now, so if someone knows, please let me know so I can give them credit for their work.

My setup will be very similar, although with black carpet and white cf vinyl

Here it is as laid out currently:


















I plan on rotating the Massive logo so that it can be installed as laid out, with the power connections on the left. The only thing not pictured is wiring, and the squirrel cage fan the I'm planning on installing on the right side of the amp

If anyone has input, I'd be glad to hear it


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Man, that TC sub is a beauty. Let me know how it sounds off the NX5. What size box are you planning for it? 0.6ft3 would be nice I bet. I'd definitely try to put it in the front with the amps. Instant up front bass!


----------



## Geordie68 (Apr 8, 2010)

I like the layout and the idea for the false floor. Looking forward to updates. I searched for the 6.5" polk sr speakers for my last install but didn't come across a set in good condition at the time.


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

ecbmxer said:


> Man, that TC sub is a beauty. Let me know how it sounds off the NX5. What size box are you planning for it? 0.6ft3 would be nice I bet. I'd definitely try to put it in the front with the amps. Instant up front bass!


+1

Most on here can only dream to be able to put a sub up front.... you could always try in a quick sealed box and see if you get enough output? I'm pretty sure it would work well.


----------



## tmcdade (Jul 4, 2009)

ecbmxer said:


> Man, that TC sub is a beauty. Let me know how it sounds off the NX5. What size box are you planning for it? 0.6ft3 would be nice I bet. I'd definitely try to put it in the front with the amps. Instant up front bass!


Thanks, I'm excited to find out - I haven't had a sub in the car since I've had it. 23mm xmax  The box is .6 cu ft (sealed) after accounting for displacement. I've already built a rear deck setup to mount the box to, but I'm going to put the box in the trunk for a while, then behind the seat, and see what I like best, and go from there. I do like my trunk space though



Geordie68 said:


> I like the layout and the idea for the false floor. Looking forward to updates. I searched for the 6.5" polk sr speakers for my last install but didn't come across a set in good condition at the time.


Thanks, I've tried to come up with the most efficient layout I could think up, and I think this is as best I can do. I'm hoping to have everything finished up by the end of July - maybe sooner. I love my SR's - once in a while they'll pop up on craigslist or ebay if you keep your eyes open.



Wesayso said:


> +1
> 
> Most on here can only dream to be able to put a sub up front.... you could always try in a quick sealed box and see if you get enough output? I'm pretty sure it would work well.


I'll give it a shot before I mount it to the rear deck, and compare the 2, and see sounds best to me. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## tmcdade (Jul 4, 2009)

Alright - took a few quick photos to give everyone an idea what I'm talking about with the rear deck/sub setup I built









.6 cu ft sealed box (after accounting for sub displacement)









Side shot showing the Dayton satin nickel terminal posts 









The underside of the shelf - the hole is for the sub to fire through, the carpeting will hopefully keep thieves from noticing it. The shelf mounts w/ L-brackets to the rear firewall(not all of the L-brackets are on yet in the photo), and the sub box mounts directly to the rear deck









The top of the rear deck just sitting on top of the box for the photo


----------

